# Philadelphia Dog Show



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Here you go: *Christopher Tilghman Neale
*11122 N.W. County Rd. 236
Alachua, FL 32615 
(386) 462-3809


It was infodog.com


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Sounds like fun...can't wait to see your pictures.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

*Photos!*

Didn't stay for the best in group or show, but here are some random pictures from Sunday. Saturday will be on Thanksgiving Day on NBC. Enjoy!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great pictures of beautiful dogs...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

What's the name of the Leonberger there?? My aunt just told me that her Leonberger, Liberty's, brother is "AKC Grand Champion #1 Leonberger in the US". I don't know what all that means or if I said that right, but it sounds impressive. lol

This is the picture that she posted. I'm not sure of the brother's name.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

I did not catch the same of the Leonberger. He was the sweetest dog! I got down on one knee to pet him, and he made sure to check both of my ears to may sure I did not have an ear infection! Such a gentle giant. We had to ask what they were, because we had never seen one in person before.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

This is the first year that they've been in the AKC! =) I think my aunt said that her breeder wanted to use her dog to breed in the future - very exciting. =)


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Love the dog show on Thanksgiving. I've made it a Thanksgiving day tradition much to the delight of everyone else there, I'm sure.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

I would have loved to stay longer, but had to squeeze in my visits on Saturday and Sunday. It is only 15 minutes from our house, so you have to love it! I met the GR that won an award of merit at Westminster: 

Pedigree: BISS GCH Charms All Deck'd Out'n Diamonds

They are breeding her in February, pups will be .... let's just say, expensive. She was such a lovely dog though....


----------



## Shelby's Dad (Dec 16, 2010)

I live outside of Philly, and I have never been to this show. Really got to make a point of going next year!


----------

